# Rio View [Aurelien]



## AurelienWBB (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi,

First post here.

TanK 200L brut
2x70W HQI 7000°K
CO2 : 30 ppm
JBL e900 and Eheim Ecco pro 300 (used for filtration and CO2 reactor) (around 1600L/Hr
Fertil : Daily KNO3 - K2SO4 - KH2PO4 + Micro (Ca and Mg according to my mood)


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Wow, that's a really nice tank! I'm liking the Reinecki. Good focal point. I'm surprised no one has posted yet. Thanks for sharing the creativity.


----------



## scorpiors (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice tank


----------



## AurelienWBB (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks, it's maybe not the best place to post that...


----------



## nesopheus (May 30, 2011)

Skillfully set up and lush display, the legend is most appreciated.


----------



## fishboykaps (Mar 2, 2005)

wow!!! WONDERFUL!


----------



## AsEpSiS (Aug 31, 2012)

WOW! I'm amazed! I wish I could get mine together like that!


----------

